# FR: qui je fréquente



## FC Barcelona

I read the following sentence in a movie:

1. Ce n'est pas à lui de décider *qui *je fréquente


I know that most of the times le pronom "qui" is followed by a suject (je, tu, il, elle, vous, nous, ils, elles). I also know that "qui" is not only used for people or animals and, "que" is also not exclusived for things. For example, these 2 sentences i found them in one of my french books:

A. La femme *qui* passe porte une robe *qui* brille
B. La femme *que* je regarde porte un robe *que* j'adore

So, i'd like to know if the sentences number 1 is correct or, if i could say:

2. Ce n'est pas à lui de décider *que* je fréquente


----------



## Interprete

It is correct: it is not up to him to decide who […] I see.


----------



## olivier68

A&B are correct. However, it's a bit ambiguous, for 2 : "que" or "qui" can be used, but the meaning is different.


----------



## FC Barcelona

Thanks for the answers. French is my third language and although my mother tongue is spanish, I have had more problems with french. 

I know that A & B are correct because i copied those sentences from my book "grammaire progressive du français niveau intermédiare" (which i highly recommend). 

What If i say?

3. C'est à lui de décider *qui *sera le vainqueur

4. C'est à lui de décider *que *tu veux etre

5. C'est à lui de décider *qui *tu veux etre

Would they be correct?


----------



## olivier68

4 : "ce que " (what) ou "qui" (who)


----------



## Jektor

@ FC Barcelona: Welcome to the forums.
Have a look at the following explanation.
If you would prefer the explanations in Spanish, ask your question in the Spanish-French forum:
wordreference.com - forums/español-français

> "How to use* qui *and* que* in French...
*Many French students are confused with the difference between qui and que
Here are some explanations with concrete examples to understand the use of qui and que
Grammatical difference between qui and que*
In the field of grammar, _qui_ and _que_ are named *relative pronouns*. We use these pronouns to avoid a repetition.
*Qui is a subject pronoun, it replaces the subject of the sentence.*
Example: _Je prends le train. Le train va à Paris.
I’m taking the train. The train is going to Paris._
In order to avoid repeating « le train », you can use a relative pronoun.
In that sentence, “le train” is the subject. You can therefore create one single sentence out of the two. To do this, you can use the pronoun qui.
Example: _Je prends le train. Le train va à Paris.
Je prends le train qui va à Paris.
(I’m taking the train which is going to Paris)._

*Que is a direct object pronoun, it replaces the object of the sentence*
Example: _Le train va en Normandie. Je prends le train.
(= The train is going to Normandie. I’m taking the train)._
Let’s use a pronoun to avoid repeating « le train ».
In the second occurrence / sentence, “le train” is the direct object. It’s not the subject, it’s not doing the action. The subject is “je”.
In order to create one single sentence, you need to use the* direct object pronoun que.*
_Le train que je prends va en Normandie
(= The train that I’m taking is going to Normandie)._

*How to choose between que and qui in French*
If grammar is not your forte, *here’s a simple tip for you: to decide between qui and que, pay attention to the structure of the sentence*:
_Qui_ is a subject, it will therefore be followed by the verb.
*QUI + VERB*
Je prends le tgv QUI VA à Paris.
Je regarde l’homme QUI MARCHE dans la rue.
_Que_ is a direct object, so the sentence will also need to have a subject. The structure will be:
*QUE + SUBJECT + VERB*
Le tgv QUE JE PRENDS va à Paris.
L’homme QUE JE REGARDE marche dans la rue...
frenchcourses-paris.com - how-to-use-qui-and-que-in-french
The French Relative pronouns - qui, que, dont:
bbc.co.uk - french/bitesize/guides/relative-pronouns
google.as - q=French+qui+que
etc.
.


----------



## FC Barcelona

Thanks for the answer, this info was very helpful


----------



## Maître Capello

Please don't confuse the *relative* pronouns _qui_ & _que_ with the *interrogative* pronouns _qui_ & _que_. They are not used in the same way.

In your initial example, you used an *interrogative* pronoun:

1a. _Ce n'est pas à lui de décider *qui* je fréquente._ (indirect question)
1b. _*Qui* est-ce *que* je fréquente ?_ (direct question)
→ _qui_ = interrogative pronoun about a person (or possibly a pet)
→ _que_ = direct object relative pronoun

2a. _Ce n'est pas à lui de décider *qui* peut me faire la cour._ (indirect question)
2b. _*Qui* est-ce *qui* peut me faire la cour ?_ (direct question)
→ _qui_ = interrogative pronoun about a person (or possibly a pet)
→ _qui_ = subject relative pronoun

3a. _Ce n'est pas à lui de décider *ce* *que* je peux faire._ (indirect question)
3b. _*Qu'*est-ce *que* je peux faire ?_ (direct question)
→ _que_ = interrogative pronoun about an inanimate
→ _que_ = direct object relative pronoun

4a. _Ce n'est pas à lui de décider *ce qui* me fait plaisir._ (indirect question)
4b. _*Qu'*est-ce *qui* me fait plaisir ?_ (direct question)
→ _que_ = interrogative pronoun about an inanimate
→ _qui_ = subject relative pronoun

In your other examples, you used only *relative* pronouns:

A. _La femme *qui* passe porte une robe *qui* brille._
A1. _Une femme_ {sujet} _passe._
A2. _La robe_ {sujet} _brille._
B. _La femme *que* je regarde porte une robe *que* j'adore_.
B1. _Je regarde une femme_ {COD}.
B2. _J'adore la robe_ {COD}.
→ _qui_ = subject relative pronoun
→ _que_ = direct object relative pronoun


For more details about the interrogative pronouns, see FR: qu'est-ce qui / qu'est-ce que / qui est-ce qui / qui est-ce que.
For more details about the relative pronouns, see FR: que / qui - pronoms relatifs.


----------



## LARSAY

" Ce n'est pas à lui de décider *que* je fréquente" est incorrect  ; la phrase correcte est "....*qui (whom) *je fréquente


----------



## Bezoard

En fait, " Ce n'est pas à lui de décider *que* je fréquente" n'est pas grammaticalement incorrect,  mais le sens de la phrase est alors très différent de celui de " Ce n'est pas à lui de décider *qui* je fréquente".


----------



## Maître Capello

Le _que_ ne serait dans ce cas pas un pronom, mais une *conjonction de subordination*, qui dépend donc d'un *verbe* et non d'un nom ou d'un pronom. La phrase serait toutefois un peu maladroite à mon avis.


----------



## Bezoard

C'est cela. Elle marcherait avec le sens absolu et populaire de "fréquenter", avoir des relations amoureuses.


----------



## LARSAY

Pas seulement des relations amoureuses ; ce peut être par exemple "... que je fréquente des quartiers chauds"


----------



## Bezoard

Je parlais de l'emploi absolu, sans complément d'objet direct ajouté puisque la phrase initiale n'en comporte pas.


----------

